
Rules of formulating knowledge in learning (1999) - deepaksurti
https://www.supermemo.com/en/archives1990-2015/articles/20rules
======
neves
I'm a big fan of these rules. Although Super Memo has been superseded by other
software like Anki, the inventor is a pioneer of spaced repetition. His tips
are valuable and really improve my own cards.

------
zorak
Oof, claiming there is only one tool in the toolbox. Painful.

